# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  من كلام العلامة ابن باز رحمه الله في ليلة النصف من شعبان

## عبدالعزيز الحربي

السؤال : 
يحتفل الكثير من المسلمين بليلة النصف من شعبان، بل ويخصها البعض بالقيام والصيام والدعاء، فما حكم ذلك العمل؟


المفتي: عبدالعزيز بن باز 
الإجابة: 

الحمد لله الذي أكمل لنا الدين ، وأتم علينا النعمة ، والصلاة والسلام على نبيه ورسوله محمد نبي التوبة والرحمة . 

أما بعد : 

فقد قال الله تعالى : { اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام ديناً } المائدة /3 ، وقال تعالى : { أم لهم شركاء شرعوا لهم من الدين ما لم يأذن به الله } الشورى /21. 

وفي الصحيحين عن عائشة رضي الله عنها ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : ( من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد ) .. 

وفي صحيح مسلم عن جابر رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقول في خطبة يوم الجمعة : ( أما بعد : فإن خير الحديث كتاب الله ، وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وشر الأمور محدثاتها ، وكل بدعة ضلالة ) . 

والآيات والأحاديث في هذا المعنى كثيرة . 

وهي تدل دلالة صريحة على أن الله سبحانه وتعالى قد أكمل لهذه الأمة دينها ، وأتم عليها نعمته ولم يتوف نبيه عليه الصلاة والسلام إلا عندما بلّغ البلاغ المبين ، وبيّن للأمة كل ما شرعه الله لها من أقوال وأعمال ، وأوضح صلى الله عليه وسلم : أن كل ما يحدثه الناس بعده وينسبونه للإسلام من أقوال وأعمال ، فكله مردود على من أحدثه ، ولو حسن قصده ، وقد عرف أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا الأمر ، وهكذا علماء الإسلام بعدهم ، فأنكروا البدع وحذروا منها كما ذكر ذلك كل من صنف في تعظيم السنة وإنكار البدعة ، كابن وضاح والطرطوشي ، وابن شامة وغيرهم . 

ومن البدع التي أحدثها بعض الناس : بدعة الاحتفال بليلة النصف من شعبان ، وتخصيص يومها بالصيام ، وليس على ذلك دليل يجوز الاعتماد عليه ، وقد ورد في فضلها أحاديث ضعيفة لا يجوز الاعتماد عليها ، وما ورد في فضل الصلاة فيها فكله موضوع ، كما نبّه على ذلك كثير من أهل العلم ، وسيأتي ذكر بعض كلامهم إن شاء الله . 

وورد فيها أيضاً آثار عن بعض السلف من أهل الشام وغيرهم ، والذي عليه جمهور العلماء : أن الاحتفال بها بدعة ، وأن الأحاديث الواردة في فضلها كلها ضعيفة ، وبعضها موضوع ، وممن نبه على ذلك الحافظ ابن رجب في كتابه لطائف المعارف وغيره ، والأحاديث الضعيفة إنما يعمل بها في العبادات التي ثبت أصلها بأدلة صحيحة ، وأما الاحتفال بليلة النصف من شعبان فليس له أصل صحيح حتى يستأنس له بالأحاديث الضعيفة . 

وقد ذكر هذه القاعدة الجليلة الإمام أبو العباس شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله . 

وقد أجمع العلماء رحمهم الله على أن الواجب رد ما تنازع فيه الناس من المسائل إلى كتاب الله عز وجل ، وإلى سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فما حكما به أو أحدهما فهو الشرع الواجب الاتباع ، وما خالفهما وجب اطّرَاحه ، وما لم يرد فيهما من العبادات فهو بدعة لا يجوز فعلها ، فضلاً عن الدعوة إليها وتحبيذها ، كما قال الله سبحانه وتعالى : {يا أيها الذين ءامنوا أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول وأولي الأمر منكم فإن تنازعتم في شيء فردوه إلى الله والرسول إن كنتم تؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر ذلك خير وأحسن تأويلاً} النساء/59 ، وقال تعالى : {وما اختلفتم فيه من شيء فحكمه إلى الله} الشورى /10 ، وقال تعالى : {قل إن كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعوني يحببكم الله ويغفر لكم ذنوبكم} آل عمران /31 . 
وقال عز وجل: {فلا وربك لا يؤمنون حتى يحكموك فيما شجر بينهم ثم لا يجدوا في أنفسهم حرجاً مما قضيت ويسلموا تسليماً} النساء /65. 

والآيات في هذا المعنى كثيرة ، وهي نص في وجوب رد مسائل الخلاف إلى الكتاب والسنة ، ووجوب الرضى بحكمهما ، وأن ذلك هو مقتضى الإيمان ، وخير للعباد في العاجل والآجل : { وأحسن تأويلاً } أي : عاقبة. 

قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله تعالى في كتابه : لطائف المعارف في هذه المسألة - بعد كلام سبق - : "وليلة النصف من شعبان كان التابعون من أهل الشام ، كخالد بن معدان ، ومكحول ، ولقمان بن عامر ، وغيرهم يعظمونها ويجتهدون فيها في العبادة وعنهم أخذ الناس فضلها وتعظيمها ، وقد قيل : أنهم بلغهم في ذلك آثار إسرائيلية ، .. وأنكر ذلك أكثر علماء الحجاز ، منهم عطاء ، وابن أبي مليكة ، ونقله عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم عن فقهاء أهل المدينة ، وهو قول أصحاب مالك وغيرهم ، وقالوا : ذلك كله بدعة .. ولا يعرف للإمام أحمد كلام في ليلة النصف من شعبان ، .. ) إلى أن قال رحمه الله : قيام ليلة النصف لم يثبت فيها شيء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن أصحابه .. " انتهى المقصود من كلام الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله . 

وفيه التصريح منه بأنه لم يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن أصحابه رضي الله عنهم شيء في ليلة النصف من شعبان . 

وكل شيء لم يثبت بالأدلة الشرعية كونه مشروعاً ؛ لم يجز للمسلم أن يحدثه في دين الله سواء فعله مفرداً أو في جماعة ، وسواء أسرّه أو أعلنه لعموم قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد ) وغيره من الأدلة الدالة على إنكار البدع والتحذير منها . 

وقال الإمام أبو بكر الطرطوشي رحمه الله ، في كتابه الحوادث والبدع ما نصه : "وروى ابن وضاح عن زيد بن أسلم قال : ما أدركنا أحداً من مشيختنا ولا فقهائنا يلتفتون إلى النصف من شعبان ، ولا يلتفتون إلى حديث مكحول ، ولا يرون لها فضلاً على ما سواها ، وقيل لابن أبي مليكة : إن زياداً النميري يقول : إن أجر ليلة النصف من شعبان كأجر ليلة القدر ، فقال : لو سمعته وبيدي عصاً لضربته . وكان زياداً قاصاً" انتهى المقصود . 

وقال العلامة الشوكاني رحمه الله في الفوائد المجموعة ما نصه : "حديث : يا علي من صلى مائة ركعة ليلة النصف من شعبان ، يقرأ في كل ركعة بفاتحة الكتاب ، و( قل هو الله أحد ) عشر مرات ، إلا قضى الله له كل حاجة ... الخ " وهو موضوع [ أي مكذوب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ] ، وفي ألفاظه - المصرحة بما يناله فاعلها من الثواب - ما لا يمتري إنسان له تمييز في وضعه ، ورجاله مجهولون ، وقد روي من طريق ثانية كلها موضوعة ، ورواتها مجاهيل . 

وقال في المختصر : حديث صلاة نصف شعبان باطل ، ولابن حبان من حديث علي : ( إذا كان ليلة النصف من شعبان فقوموا ليلها وصوموا نهارها ) ضعيف . 

وقال في اللآلئ: مائة ركعة في نصف شعبان بالإخلاص عشر مرات ... موضوع وجمهور رواته في الطرق الثلاث ، مجاهيل وضعفاء ، قال : واثنتا عشرة ركعة بالإخلاص ثلاثين مرة ، موضوع وأربع عشرة موضوع . 

وقد اغتر بهذا الحديث جماعة من الفقهاء ، كصاحب الإحياء وغيره ، وكذا من المفسرين ، وقد رويت صلاة هذه الليلة - أعني : ليلة النصف من شعبان - على أنحاء مختلفة كلها باطلة موضوعة ، .. انتهى المقصود . 

وقال الحافظ العراقي : "حديث : صلاة ليلة النصف ، موضوع على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وكذب عليه". 

وقال الإمام النووي في كتاب المجموع : "الصلاة المعروفة بـ : صلاة الرغائب ، وهي : اثنتا عشرة ركعة بين المغرب والعشاء ليلة أول جمعة من رجب ، وصلاة ليلة النصف من شعبان مائة ركعة ، وهاتان الصلاتان بدعتان منكرتان ، ولا يُغتر بذكرهما في كتاب قوت القلوب و إحياء علوم الدين ، ولا بالحديث المذكور فيهما ، فإن كل ذلك باطل ، ولا يغتر ببعض من اشتبه عليه حكمهما من الأئمة فصنف ورقات في استحبابهما ، فإنه غلط في ذلك" 

وقد صنف الشيخ الإمام أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن إسماعيل المقدسي كتاباً نفيساً في إبطالهما ، فأحسن وأجاد ، وكلام أهل العلم في هذه المسألة كثير جداً ، ولو ذهبنا ننقل كل ما اطّلعنا عليه من كلامهم في هذه المسألة لطال بنا الكلام ، ولعل في ما ذكرنا كفاية ومقنعاً لطالب الحق . 

ومما تقدم من الآيات والأحاديث وكلام أهل العلم يتضح لطالب الحق : أن الاحتفال بليلة النصف من شعبان بالصلاة أو غيرها ، وتخصيص يومها بالصيام ، بدعة منكرة عند أكثر أهل العلم ، وليس له أصل في الشرع المطهر ، بل هو مما حدث في الإسلام بعد عصر الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ، ويكفي طالب الحق في هذا الباب وغيره قول الله عز وجل : ( اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم ) وما جاء في معناها من الآيات . 

وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد ) وفي ما جاء في معناه من الأحاديث ، وفي صحيح مسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا تخصوا ليلة الجمعة بقيام من بين الليالي ، ولا تخصوا يومها بالصيام من بين الأيام ، إلا أن يكون في صوم يصومه أحدكم ) . 

فلو كان تخصيص شيء من الليالي بشيء من العبادة جائزاً ، لكانت ليلة الجمعة أولى من غيره ، لأن يومها هو خير يوم طلعت عليه الشمس ، بنص الأحاديث الصحيحة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فلما حذر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من تخصيصها بقيام من بين الليالي ، ذل ذلك على أن غيرها من الليالي من باب أولى لا يجوز تخصيص شيء منها من العبادة إلا بدليل صحيح يدل على التخصيص . 

ولما كانت ليلة القدر وليالي رمضان يشرع قيامها والاجتهاد فيها ، نبه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على ذلك وحث الأمة على قيامها ، وفعل ذلك بنفسه كما في الصحيحين عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : ( من قام رمضان إيماناً واحتساباً غفر الله له ما تقدم من ذنبه ) ، ( ومن قام ليلة القدر إيماناً واحتساباً غفر الله له ما تقدم من ذنبه ) . 

فلو كانت ليلة النصف من شعبان ، أو ليلة أول جمعة من رجب ، أو ليلة الإسراء والمعراج بشرع تخصيصها باحتفال أو شيء من العبادة لأرشد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الأمة إليه أو فعله بنفسه ولو وقع شيء من ذلك لنقله الصحابة رضي الله عنهم إلى الأمة ولم يكتموه عنها ، وهم خير الناس وأنصح الناس بعد الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام ورضي الله عن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأرضاهم . 

وقد عرفت آنفاً من كلام العلماء : أنه لم يثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن أصحابه رضي الله عنهم شيء في فضل ليلة أول جمعة من رجب ، ولا في فضل ليلة النصف من شعبان فعلم أن الاحتفال بهما بدعة محدثة في الإسلام ، وهكذا تخصيصهما بشيء من العبادة بدعة منكرة ، وهكذا ليلة سبع وعشرين من رجب التي يعتقد بعض الناس أنها ليلة الإسراء والمعراج ، لا يجوز تخصيصها بشيء من العبادة ، كما لا يجوز الاحتفال بها للأدلة السابقة ، هذا لو عُلمت فكيف والصحيح من أقوال العلماء أنها لا تعرف ؟! وقول من قال : أنها ليلة سبع وعشرين من رجب ، قول باطل لا أساس له في الأحاديث الصحيحة. 

والله المسؤول أن يوفقنا وسائر المسلمين للتمسك بالسنة والثبات عليها والحذر مما خالفها إنه جواد كريم . 

وصلى الله على عبده ورسوله نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين . 

انتهى بتصرّف واختصار من مجموع فتاوى سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز 2/882

----------


## أبي إسحاق المدني

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم مع العلم أن للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله قولاً آخر حيث حسن حديث " إن الله ليطّلع في ليلة النصف من شعبان فيغفر لجميع خلقه إلا لمشرك أو مشاحن "رواه ابن ماجة وحسنه الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1144

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

> بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم مع العلم أن للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله قولاً آخر حيث حسن حديث " إن الله ليطّلع في ليلة النصف من شعبان فيغفر لجميع خلقه إلا لمشرك أو مشاحن "رواه ابن ماجة وحسنه الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1144


 هذا الحديث وإن صح فليس فيه تخصيصها بعبادة.

----------


## محمد العيسى

جزاك الله خيرا أيها الكريم
وياليتهم يكفوا عن الغطرسة الباطلة والمكابرة،،
والله المستعان

----------


## السليماني

*جزاكم الله خيراً 
*

----------


## شجرة الدرّ

جزاكم الله خيرا ..

----------

